# Cavs vs Nets - 7PM EST - Dec 4th



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*New Jersey Nets*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Tuesday, December 4th, 2007
7:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Shannon Brown







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Sasha Pavlovic







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Nets*:*







PG – Jason Kidd







SG – Vince Carter







C – Jason Collins







SF – Richard Jefferson







PF – Malik Allen​*
*NOTES:*
*
- There is a rumor Shannon B is starting... not sure if LBJ is playing

*


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

http://www.ohio.com/news/break_news/12120531.html



> *LeBron James to miss tonight's game vs. Nets
> *
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> ...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shannon for 3!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice penetration by Gibson to set up the Z jumper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It almost doesn't matter how we start in these games without LBJ. It's just a matter of time before our bench gets demolished or we hit an extended offensive drought.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew beat again on a rotation defensively. Please get in uniform AV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Shannon Brown can do this why has he been riding the pine all year??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shannon for another 3. I like how he's starting tonight. He's not forcing it, either.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If Shannon Brown can do this why has he been riding the pine all year??


Man I hope we aren't getting rid of him too early like we could have with Sasha. 

Maybe we've been using him wrong the whole time. He's probably a very good player off the ball as a finisher, where he wouldn't have to handle the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good shot by Boobie

Drew left his man AGAIN defensively


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice 3 by Gibson to tie it.

Umm.... are we getting eaten up inside by Collins? Please shoot me..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HAHAHA Collins is shooting 10% from the FT line this year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shannon certainly has some offensive potential, huh?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are we dumping Shannon Brown again? Is this squad not starving for bench scoring?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah how about we don't dump Shannon Brown for scraps. If this was intended to showcase him, we have other dead weight that should go before him

Kid is 22 years old


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why are we dumping Shannon Brown again? Is this squad not starving for bench scoring?


Because we never play him, lol. 

Also, doesn't it seem like Gibson has lost his shot a bit? Maybe his legs aren't quite used to all these NBA minutes?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Love that pump-fake by Drew. Nice addition to his game this year


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

shannons looking amazing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shannon has played a very under control game today. If he can do that, he should definitely get minutes for us. His main problems have been his turnovers because he plays out of control. 

He's obviously got the scoring punch and finishing ability that we need.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Because we never play him, lol.
> 
> Also, doesn't it seem like Gibson has lost his shot a bit? Maybe his legs aren't quite used to all these NBA minutes?


Gibson has been missing alot of shots. His misses are always so close I was thinking it could be a slump but yeah, maybe he is tiring a bit.

He should get his 2nd wind as the year goes on


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

if shannon could be dajuan wagner off the bench we would be WAY better


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon has something only 1 other player on our roster has = the ability to create his own offense

We should be using him in that role only. Stop making him play PG or orchestrate the offense, let him play his style game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Shannon has something only 1 other player on our roster has = the ability to create his own offense
> 
> We should be using him in that role only. Stop making him play PG or orchestrate the offense, let him play his style game.


I agree. I think we've really been taking him out of his comfort zone by trying to make him play out of his element. 

Which is odd because his natural element is exactly what we need when Lebron goes to the bench.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, airball FTs hurt me on the inside.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I agree. I think we've really been taking him out of his comfort zone by trying to make him play out of his element.
> 
> Which is odd because his natural element is exactly what we need when Lebron goes to the bench.


I blame Mike Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Eric Snow is playing some good defense on Vince Carter tonight


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I cant wait for andy to get back and dominate this year


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

GREAT pass by Eric Snow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Giving up too many offensive rebs

Nice drive by Boobie.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice floater by Boobie!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh man I love seeing that floater from Gibson.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn sick move by gibson


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude dwayne jones aint half bad


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, that wasn't Sasha guys. How could they miss that so bad?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where we really miss Lebron is not having that 3rd rebounder. He would be snagging alot of these loose balls


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn daniel is feeling it now


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

well that was a quick 5-0


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Carter is such a waste of talent.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah I don't think I want to release Dwayne Jones either.

Dump Newble


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

gooden has some of the best post moves in the league


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

man sasha really cant start. hes soo turnover prone and retarded sometimes


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

looked clean


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> man sasha really cant start. hes soo turnover prone and retarded sometimes


Well that's kind of the problem. All of our 2 guards are.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah but sasha is just dumb. you can count on him for at least one travel, one terrrible pass, and one two handed dunk that gets stuffed


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn gooden is destroying this frontline


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn shannon with the nice pass


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice decision by Shannon


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If he can play this under control normally, Shannon definitely has a place on this team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs have played very well and are still down 4. I'm not confident Shannon Brown can replicate his 1st qtr performance in the 2nd half..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 43-47 at halftime. This game looks like a blow out loss could ensue.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lmao i love how they show devin brown highlights on shanon brown


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We get right to our 3rd quarter collapse. Why waste time I guess.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow 3's raining down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Back to back 3s by Gibson and Shannon.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

shannon has really good range


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Are we the worst team in the NBA with Lebron out of the lineup? Serious question.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

carters hurt whats new


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Are we the worst team in the NBA with Lebron out of the lineup? Serious question.


Yeah I think we are.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like Boobie's aggressiveness. Keep shooting Boobie

WEAK OFFENSIVE FOUL call


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson's probably surprised that in the NBA you get guys 4x your size falling over when you touch them.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

shannon is really shooting well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jefferson killing us without Lebron to check him 

Shannon still hitting his outside shot. Would be nice to see him get to the lane a bit more


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Gibson didn't even move there. RJ just ran into him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jefferson just killing us. Why is he constantly being guarded by Drew? 

Get Sasha on him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, what a HORRIBLE call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Terrible call.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Give me a break.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a terrible call against Snow


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man we suck w/o Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad to see Mike Brown show a little fire to let the ref know how bad the call was, though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There it is! The first Gooden 3 of the year!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Man we suck w/o Lebron


How many games would we win? Can you honestly say we'd win 20 games in a season with teams game planning for us w/ no LBJ?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hmm pancake puffs


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Sasha has become worthless.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm really amazed that we've been able to put so little talent around Lebron for these 4 years. I mean, these guys are just lost on the court.

We need to figure out if we can swing a trade for a very good player. I'm willing to give up some of our assets if it can swing a top player our way.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How many games would we win? Can you honestly say we'd win 20 games in a season with teams game planning for us w/ no LBJ?


I wonder if we could get Gasol with our cap friendly deals? He's got 4 years on his contract I think: that's a lot of money for other teams to eat


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Please come back soon LBJ..:azdaja:

Why does it seem we always get injuries right as the team is playing well


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> hmm pancake puffs


It's pan-tastic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sasha is sleepwalking out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

TyGuy said:


> Sasha has become worthless.


He's really regressed: our SG spot is terrible


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I'm really amazed that we've been able to put so little talent around Lebron for these 4 years. I mean, these guys are just lost on the court.
> 
> We need to figure out if we can swing a trade for a very good player. I'm willing to give up some of our assets if it can swing a top player our way.


I think Ferry has to realize how much we suck. Hopefully no one's buying the just wait till Hughes is healthy crap anymore


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Um, clean block.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dwayne Jones=enforcer


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha with 2pts...this dude was holding out for money??

He is another guy who got paid living off LBJ. 

Nice hard foul by Dwayne Jones.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I think Ferry has to realize how much we suck. Hopefully no one's buying the just wait till Hughes is healthy crap anymore


As bad as this team is, Hughes only makes it worse. Seriously. The grass is always greener when he's injured, but when he comes back I'm always consistently disappointed.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Sasha cannot buy a call: thought he got clearly fouled on that last play


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Sasha with 2pts...*this dude was holding out for money??
> *
> He is another guy who got paid living off LBJ.
> 
> Nice hard foul by Dwayne Jones.


That's what drives me nuts. I hate that we waiting for this guy to hold out and when he gets back he gives us nothing. Andy better not be the same way.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That sequence was depressing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shannon > Sasha? lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Getting jobbed by the refs tonight.

Oh well, not like we were gonna win anyway.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z took a hard hit there...could have taken out his knee/ankle there...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jefferson must have gotten hit by an invisible bus there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie!!. Mr. Gibson just shoot on every play. I'll have fun watching this game at least :wink:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's truly astounding how much incompetence in this organization Lebron covers up. You couldn't convince me there's a more valuable player in this league.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There are like 4 productive players on this team outside of LBJ. Boobie, Z, Gooden, Gibson. Everyone else pretty much sucks. 

Sad situation. I like the Gasol idea, playing him next to Z would be a great frontline. 

Problem is they don't want Gooden back, and AV can't be traded this year I don't think. Maybe they would take Larry


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Watching other players trying to do things for themselves really reminds me just how much of a generational talent Lebron is. He makes everything look SO easy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> It's truly astounding how much incompetence in this organization Lebron covers up. You couldn't convince me there's a more valuable player in this league.


Lebron has MADE Mike Brown's career. He is being exposed without him.

At the same time though, Ferry has given him nothing to work with so maybe the guy saved the most by LBJ is Mr. Danny Ferry, our 1st time GM.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know what this current roster might be WORSE than the team Lebron had as a rookie.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

"He's gotten really adept at selling fouls"

I love it.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey what do you know, more richard jefferson freethrows!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Put in Nichols now?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Put in Nichols now?


I'm pretty sure it's time to put in Ira.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

We have to have the most dead weight on our roster than any team in nba history. The worst part is our dead weight are all rotation players....
Sasha pavlovic, larry hughes, ira newble, dwayne jones.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

On a team so devoid of talent, should we really be getting rid of Shannon Brown?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Losing Boozer and selling all those first round draft picks plus drafting crap has really left us in a hole.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

20/4/4 for Shannon as a starter tonight.

That's better than anything Sasha has done the entire season


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Losing Boozer and selling all those first round draft picks plus drafting crap has really left us in a hole.


What, are you telling me that giving up a first rounder for Jiri Welsch was a bad idea? Maybe you just need to be better at evaluating talent, my friend.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Sasha is garbage, larry is garbage, gvie this kid minutes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Losing *Boozer* and selling all those first round draft picks plus drafting crap has really left us in a hole.


You usually call him Loozer. My Pioneer's going soft on me.  j/k


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Don't people know that Malik Allen can hit that shot all day?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Sasha has become the new newble a guy with years left on his deal that we cant wait to end.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, our offense is just set a pick, if that doesn't work, set another, if that doesn't work, set another, pray to god Lebron bails us out somehow.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad Eric gives a lot back to the community. I wish he could give a lot back to the Cavs.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jones is going to get decked with the way he is playing Magloire.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Drew without the head band


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

HB said:


> Jones is going to get decked with the way he is playing Magloire.


I like the little battle they are having inside. Actually Dwayne Jones being so physical out there has raised my opinion of him.

We need a guy like that on this team


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I like the little battle they are having inside. Actually Dwayne Jones being so physical out there has raised my opinion of him.
> 
> We need a guy like that on this team


Agree.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Nice of mike brown to give us an extended look at Nichols with this final minute of play in a blow out. Please give all of sashas minutes from now on to Nichols until he proves he is worse than him, I dont think thats possible.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Who knew that it was sahsa that always made the grass look greener when larry came back!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The games we have won without LBJ in the past were always at the end of the year when teams were in tank mode. Right now it's early so everyone thinks they can still make the playoffs and is playing hard. 

Alot of our "support players" are being exposed for what they are. Should it really be a surprise though given how many wide open shots they miss on passes from Lebron? If they can't convert wide open shots at a high clip, why do we expect them to play well on their own?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How brutal yet true. I think everyone who was trying to make a case that the Cavs have somehow a strong team around Lebron have turned out to be dead wrong.

We have 4-5 players on this team who would see minutes on most teams: Z, Gooden, Gibson, and AV with maybes like Devin Brown and Sasha if team is particulalry weak. But even these guys are all ROLE PLAYERS nothing more.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That's why it's always been sad to me that Devin Brown looks so good to us. He's really not that good. Just better than about half our team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need to get something out of these expiring deals by the end of next offseason to have a shot to keep Lebron on the roster. I don't see how by having late first round picks we're going to have enough to fill this roster out for a true championship run


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

TyGuy said:


> Who knew that it was sahsa that always made the grass look greener when larry came back!


roflmao


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Ferry can't put a better team around Lebron, he owes it to himself and the NBA to move to a diffrent team. It would be a waste to lock him around a substandard team like this for his entire career. This offseason is going to be huge. Kind of wish Lebron would just sit out this year so we could get a high draft pick on top of everything.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Larry Hughes, Sasha Pavlovic, Damon Jones, Dwayne Jones, Ira newble. These are all way below par nba players who see major minutes on this team. Whats worse is i dont see how we can actually pull in any talent.


----------

